# Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?



## Spliff (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen , 


Habe ein kleines problem , wollen zum ersten mal richtig schleppen in der Ostsee aber unser Motor (evinrude e-tec  mit 120 PS , 2 takt) ist rund 2 kn zu schnell (3,5 -4 kn ),  wie könne wir das noch runter bekommen ohne driftsäcke zu verwenden .
Standgas verstellen geht leider nur mit laptop und Spezialsoftware hat mit der Vertreter auf der Boot gesagt :c:c
 Vieleicht geht was über Schrauben , ich habe kein Plan 
 Hilfe 


          im vorraus vielen dank 


                           Mfg Bernhard


----------



## Spliff (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

Na ja,
 nen Corsa kann mann sich fast dafür kaufen |bigeyes
`Sauer´ fahren passiert bei dieser Maschine net das sie einen Schichtlademodus besitzt und eine getrennte   Schmierung 
was passieren kann ist das verrußen der Kerzen |uhoh:
hoffe aber das es funkt 

                     mfg Bernhard


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> aber mir wurde vor Jahren mal erzählt, dass man einen 2-Takter beim längeren Schleppangeln leicht "sauer" fährt.... hab ich nur gehört... und so ein 120PS Motörchen dürfte nicht ganz billig sein



Hi, 
bei E-tec handelt es sich nicht um einen herkömmlichen 2 Takter , der nimmt sich im Standgas so gut wie kein Öl #6
Da passiert nichts beim schleppen.

Zu deinem Problem , richtig , über die Steuersoftware kannst du das Standgas ändern , zum Händler , ans Laptop und einstellen lassen , ist ne Sache von ein paar Minuten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ArcticChar80 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

Vielleich einen anderen Propeller mit einem anderen Steigungswinkel. Das wäre immer noch billiger als ein extra Motor. Das würde ich persönlich vorziehen. Ist sogar etwas sicherer als an der Software rumzuspielen. Kannst dich am besten in einer Fachwerkstadt beraten lassen.
MfG


----------



## Blechkate (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

Hallo,

google doch mal nach " trolling plate".
Vielleicht wäre das etwas. Möglicherweise kennt hier jemand die Teile und kann etwas aus der Praxis dazu beitragen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## lille pojken (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> google doch mal nach " trolling plate".
> Vielleicht wäre das etwas. Möglicherweise kennt hier jemand die Teile und kann etwas aus der Praxis dazu beitragen.
> ...


 
Hejsan

Nichts fuer ungut aber sowas wuerde ich mir nie nicht ans boot bzw. motor schrauben!!!!

Was spricht den gegen die Driftsäcke,die machen dein boot nicht nur langsamer songern es liegt auch noch besser bei wellengang und oder wind!!!
Bevor ich am motor was machen lasse wuerde ich immer erst die driftsäcke zum einsatz bringen,und ein erheblicher mehraufwand ist dat nicht!!!!

Und wen ihr zwischen 3,5-4konten habt seit ihr keine 2 knoten zu schnell,auser du fährst nur Köfi´s solltest schon dein augenmerk auf die köder legen,weil wen die laufen bist auch nicht zu schnell,was bringt es dir ein köder zu schleppen der mehr als 1,5 knoten brauchen damit die ueberhaupt laufen!!!
versuche es mal bei 1,5-3 knoten abhänig von den ködern aber immer auch!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## ohneLizenz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

moin,

interessantes problem => ist möglichkeit, einen zweiten motor anzuhängen? => habe  an mein boot einen emotor (nur in binnegewässer ) noch dran gehabt, ist aber aussenboarder Tohatsu MD40, 2-Takt

ist das (kleinerer benziner aber) möglich für dich?


----------



## ohneLizenz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zu Deinem eigentlichen Problem kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber mir wurde vor Jahren mal erzählt, dass man einen 2-Takter beim längeren Schleppangeln leicht "sauer" fährt.... hab ich nur gehört...



och nee => wieder einmal vom KUMPEL DES KUMPEL GEHÖRT => war das nicht diese tage schon mal ? |sagnix

=> also meiner ist nie sauer gelaufen


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

die beste Möglichkeit wäre sicher nen kleiner 4-5 PS Zusatzmotor ...
würde mir evtl.den gleichen holen, also der mit dem gleichen Gemisch fährt und dann einfach den Benzinschlauch vom großen auf den kleinen umstecken .. 
ansonsten geht nen kleiner 4-tackter natürlich auch und du wirst genießen wie ruhig der läuft ! :m
weiß nicht ob ne kleinerere Schraube was an dem 120er bringt - die aber auch nicht so billig sein dürfte bei der Motorgröße.
wie gesagt - beste Möglichkeit nen kleiner Zusatzmotor, der dann auch für Notfälle durchaus hilfreich ist.


mit der reduzierung des Standgases wirst du da auch keine 2 kn langsamer fahren denke ich - ich hatte zum Glück für meinen 70 PS noch nen etwas kleineren Edelstahlpropeller dabei der fürs Schleppen im Standgas sehr viel besser geeignet ist, mit dem Orginal-Propeller war ich auch ca 0,5-1 Kn immer zu schnell


----------



## Spliff (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

Hallo zusammen , 


 es besteht leider nicht die Möglichkeit einen zweiten kleinen Motor anzubringen :c:c obwohl ich noch einen 5 Ps Yamaha hätte , schade |bigeyes


                             mfg Bernhard


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

keinen Platz für so ne Zusatzhalterung zum anschrauben ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## lille pojken (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> die beste Möglichkeit wäre sicher nen kleiner 4-5 PS Zusatzmotor ...
> kleiner Zusatzmotor, der dann auch für Notfälle durchaus hilfreich ist.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

driftsäcke wollte er ja nicht ....
wenn nen Zusatzmotor nicht anzubringen ist, bleibt wohl nur nen anderes Boot zum schleppen kaufen oder doch mal driftsäcke testen ..
wobei ich aber nicht glaube das du damit ganze 2 Kn Fahrt weg bekommst |bigeyes


----------



## lille pojken (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> driftsäcke wollte er ja nicht ....
> wenn nen Zusatzmotor nicht anzubringen ist, bleibt wohl nur nen anderes Boot zum schleppen kaufen oder doch mal driftsäcke testen ..
> wobei ich aber nicht glaube das du damit ganze 2 Kn Fahrt weg bekommst |bigeyes


 
Na die bekommst ja in unteschiedlichen grössen,und viele denke ja immer man wat fuer ein gerödel,stimmt gar nicht!!!
bekommst schon gut fahrt weg,und wen er bei 3,5-4knoten die er jetzt hat mit zwei stueck 1,5-1,8knoten weg bekommt ist doch alles schick,mehr braucht er ja garnicht runter wen man mal von jetzt 3,5knoten ausgeht währen -2 knoten eh zu viel!!!

Lars


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum schleppen was nun ?*

Ich würde es folgendermaßen angehen:
1. Nimm dir mal ein paar richtige Schleppblinker, keine Wurfpfeile oder 
    Wobbler.Dann fahr aus Wasser und laß die Teile mal neben deinem Boot 
    laufen. Ich traue nämlich Speedanzeigen garnicht. schau mal ob die 
    Köder laufen.
2. Wenn sie nur wenig aus der Bahn gehen, trimme deine Köder oder 
    versuch es mit Teilen, die etwas mehr Speed abkönnen. Du kannst mit 
    doppelten Sprengringen am Ende, oder Sprengring - Tönnchenwirbel - 
    Sprengring den Blinker beruhigen. Du kanst auch mit stärkeren oder eine 
    Nummer größeren Drillingen arbeiten - oder die Blinker etwas biegen.

Wenn nun deine Köder laufen, vergiß deine Speedanzeige und verlaß dich auf dein Auge. Wenn das nicht reicht: Driftsäcke, Schraubenwechsel oder ein Motorwechsel.
Du mußt überlegen, wieviel du schleppen willst. Wenn das, wie bei mir, nahezu die einzige Angelmethode ist die du mit dem Boot ausüben willst, würde ich Motor/ Schraube anpassen. Normalerweise ist ein 120er ja nicht
die Wumme schlechthin. Ich kenne Leute, die schleppen mit 250 PS und mehr. Auch sie kommen unter 1,5 Knoten damit.
Wenn also Schleppangeln das wirkliche Thema ist: Motorwechsel - alles andere kostet dich nur jeden Tag Geld und Nerven.


----------

